
What's the best way for a startup to store and manage user accounts? - scartracs
I&#x27;ve written two sites in plain HTML&#x2F;JS hosted on GH Pages to which I want to add users and eventually charge money for subscriptions However when I google &quot;adding users to your site&#x2F;startup&quot; I cant find any articles on platforms or services that manage the IT aspect of managing users info and storing passwords securely, etc. So I want to ask you guys what do startups usually use for setting up their users account and related management software?<p>Asked another way, if I get a server on Netlify,  Heroku, etc what framework could get me started with built in secure authentication?
======
ToFab123
You could look into Azure AD and let them handle it for you.
[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/active-
directory/deve...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/active-
directory/develop/active-directory-how-to-integrate)

~~~
scartracs
Thanks this is exactly what I was looking for. Found out it's called identity
management on AWS as well as other services like Auth0 and Okta.

